# wii or 360



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

I've been told I'm getting one of "those game things" by my mummy!! thing is I know nowt about them, though have played wii fit, I'm wondering which unit to go for, as my requirements are thus,
reasonably cheap games, :wave: hello mum
able to exercise using the unit
Internet connectible
able to record things from TV or Internet
reliable
driving games available
I DON'T do football at all
only one or two shoot em up's

sorry if this seems like a pretty dumb post, but I'm an old gi.t and as stated, know very little about them, so I thought I'd ask some of you "younger" gamers, hope you don't mind!!


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

If your a bloke get a 360

If your a girl get a wii

Simples


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

or if you've got a fit mrs, get a wii :thumb::thumb::car:


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

I have neither either 
:tumbleweed:


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Get a 360 and kinect to go with it. Covers all bases you require.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

All helpful comments so far,:thumb: thanks, anyone care to elaborate please??


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

With kinect, YOU are the controller. No holding small handsets that have a tendency to fly away if not held properly. Kinect is out on 10th November.

http://www.xbox.com/en-US/kinect


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

You wont be able to watch or record TV through either, but if you have SKY then you can watch programs through the xbox, if you have sky movies then there is a pretty reasonable selection of films on demand. You do have to pay for some of the newer films regardelss though.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

thanks for the reply's, looking like the 360!!


----------



## RSAsh (Sep 23, 2010)

if your going to be using it on your own, get the 360, if your only planning on using it when your mates are about get the Wii, as theres soo many more "party" games.....

But i wud just get a ps3....


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

RSAsh said:


> if your going to be using it on your own, get the 360, if your only planning on using it when your mates are about get the Wii, as theres soo many more "party" games.....
> 
> But i wud just get a ps3....


360 everytime.the wii is a one trick pony that relys on there own game devlopers to produce the goodys.unfortunately they only produce a few good games every couple of years.if you like the likes of cod,red dead redemption gta etc etc get a 360 and ******** to the ps3 as its an exclusives only console as well as most the ps3 titles that our out for the 360 (multiplatform) either look no better or look worse than the 360 and play worse online (black ops is a prime example of how **** online gaming is when compared to the 360)

VIVA LA 360 FTW.


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Of the 2 I'd say 360 (while truely rooting for the ps3)

wii is cartooney graphics and can be a bit of pick up and play fun and also great for people around on the drink fun, that said our wii goes on if it's couples but when it's the lads (most of who are gamers) then it's the ps3 that goes on .We have a wii and as the kids grow they are loving it but aren't allowed to touch my ps3.

Xbox 360 is more for the serious gamer, although there will be pick up and play games, you can quite easily lose yourself for a few hours in a game (well I can on the ps3). Great for forgetting all your worries.


----------



## RSAsh (Sep 23, 2010)

silverback said:


> 360 everytime.the wii is a one trick pony that relys on there own game devlopers to produce the goodys.unfortunately they only produce a few good games every couple of years.if you like the likes of cod,red dead redemption gta etc etc get a 360 and ******** to the ps3 as its an exclusives only console as well as most the ps3 titles that our out for the 360 (multiplatform) either look no better or look worse than the 360 and play worse online (black ops is a prime example of how **** online gaming is when compared to the 360)
> 
> VIVA LA 360 FTW.


sorry, have to disagree.... i have a ps3 and xbox and my borther has an xbox, we had this arguement about graphics on the differnt consoles he was a xbox fan boy and i prefered the PS3 (apart form i love forza and halo) but one day we set them up next to each other, both have the same telly so it was all down to the console, we tried COD4 MW, Fifa 09, MX vs ATV and GTA4 and im afraid the graphics were better on the PS3 on every game, which my brother agreed on.

And i really dont know how people can say the xbox is better for online play? once in a game its the sams as on ps3 only you have to pay £40 a year to do it? it doesnt even have built in wireless?! only thing about xbox that is better than ps3 is you can chat to other people in differnt games etc, but its not work £40 a year to do that.....


----------



## dr-x (Jul 31, 2010)

PS3 for me too:thumb:

But if was choosing between Wii and 360
360 everytime


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

RSAsh said:


> sorry, have to disagree.... i have a ps3 and xbox and my borther has an xbox, we had this arguement about graphics on the differnt consoles he was a xbox fan boy and i prefered the PS3 (apart form i love forza and halo) but one day we set them up next to each other, both have the same telly so it was all down to the console, we tried COD4 MW, Fifa 09, MX vs ATV and GTA4 and im afraid the graphics were better on the PS3 on every game, which my brother agreed on.


red dead better on the 360
http://arstechnica.com/gaming/news/2010/05/read-dead-redemption-360-vs-ps3-our-thoughts.ars

grand theft auto better on the 360
http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/gta-iv-better-on-360-rockstar

black ops better on the 360
http://gamerant.com/black-ops-xbox-360-ps3-compar-dyce-52233/

its been like this since the rainbow 6 days.you can count on one hand the amount of times the "more powerfull" console has been better than the 360 version of the same game.

for me the ps3 is a brilliant blu ray player and media server,but as a console its lost its stranglehold this generation but a huge amount.



RSAsh said:


> And i really dont know how people can say the xbox is better for online play? once in a game its the sams as on ps3 only you have to pay £40 a year to do it? it doesnt even have built in wireless?! only thing about xbox that is better than ps3 is you can chat to other people in differnt games etc, but its not work £40 a year to do that.....


your cracking me up.its really not the same at all.you dont have to pay £40 you can easily googly and get it for £25-£30 which works out to be 50p a week lol.

to be fair if i hadnt have had a 360 first i would probably be happy with the ps3,but its so clunky compared to the 360.from the menu system right through to the online headset quality.online the ps3 is like tescos own cola,sure you will get the bubles and the fizz,but its not got the taste of coca cola.

besides,the OP (correct me if im wrong) never even mentioned a ps3 ??


----------



## allan1888 (Aug 29, 2009)

RSAsh said:


> sorry, have to disagree.... i have a ps3 and xbox and my borther has an xbox, we had this arguement about graphics on the differnt consoles he was a xbox fan boy and i prefered the PS3 (apart form i love forza and halo) but one day we set them up next to each other, both have the same telly so it was all down to the console, we tried COD4 MW, Fifa 09, MX vs ATV and GTA4 and im afraid the graphics were better on the PS3 on every game, which my brother agreed on.
> 
> And i really dont know how people can say the xbox is better for online play? once in a game its the sams as on ps3 only you have to pay £40 a year to do it? it doesnt even have built in wireless?! only thing about xbox that is better than ps3 is you can chat to other people in differnt games etc, but its not work £40 a year to do that.....


Also I'm petty sure the new 360 does have built in wireless unless mine connects by magic . As for games looking better on ps3 what utter crap I have both consoles and know for a fact that 99% of multi platform games look better on 360 . Only games that look outstanding are the ps3 exclusives. Also xbox live is much better than psn, yeah you pay for it but it's a much better user experience. It just all comes down to personal preference there are too many fanboys which only have eyes for their own console.


----------



## GavinD (Nov 18, 2010)

it depends on the type of gaming you are into, if you are a bit of a console geek then go for the 360, or for the odd laugh, get a wii, or like me, get both!!


----------



## allan1888 (Aug 29, 2009)

I have all three lol
:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Stallion (Mar 21, 2009)

*wii fit v kinect keep fit game*

Mrs wanted a wii keep fit board & wii console fo xmas - but been thinking about the kinect with the keep fit game.

Which one would you go for ....

Yes I have 1st xbox 360 & ps3  so this is only for her


----------



## allan1888 (Aug 29, 2009)

Would be kinect for me providing you have enough space. I have kinect and it's far better than wii fit especially the dance central and zumba fitness games also the new EA active one looks decent :thumb:


----------



## Stallion (Mar 21, 2009)

Thanks Allan, 

what are the reason for xbox kinect being far better  

Cheers


----------



## allan1888 (Aug 29, 2009)

It has a wider range of fitness games even the dance games give a good workout. When i got wii fit at launch we used it for about 2 weeks and got bored. If you go for kinect i can highly recommend the zumba fitness game and dance central will be picking up fitness evolved and possibly EA Active at christmas. If you have the space kinect is great i cant fault it , it does what they say it shoud:thumb:


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

We have a Wii already, but thinking of get a Xbox with the Kinect. How much space do you need for it to work properly, as Ive heard mixed reports? Cheers


----------



## allan1888 (Aug 29, 2009)

You need to stand around 6 to 8 feet from the sensor with enough room to either side for movement. I think they recommend 2-3 feet either side, for 2 player games you need more space but so far I have not come across any issues


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

Thanks Allan, don't think we have enough room


----------

